# Zoo Med Betta Bed



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone used the Zoo Med betta bed leaf hammock? I think my fish might like it but I'm wondering if other fish do.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I've heard people use it that have issues with a part of it that can rust over time.. though a lot of people seem to like it as well. I actually found an easy tutorial over on deviantART that tells you how to make one of your own.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

How cool! Thanks for that tip. I also read about people having trouble with it rusting or falling apart. Looks like a trip to Michaels might be a better idea.

My fishy likes to rest on top of his plant stems but they are not very comfortable, so I think this might be a better solution.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I had planned on making/buying on for my betta, but I have a silk plant with pretty big leaves now that almost reaches the top, and he hides bewtween a couple leaves and rests near the top. so this just seems like a waste for me now.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm... this gives me an idea. I have a pacer, so maybe if I get (or make) something like this and put it on the front of the tank he'll stop pacing and actually sit still on it. Yeah, right... Ooh I know - if I put one of his tall plants against the front of the tank... hmm...


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I got one of those Betta Beds. Topaz will sometimes use it. 

I did end up using some hot glue to firmly attatch the leaf to the suction cup, as it kept popping out. I also used tiny drops of hot glue to seal the metal wire better. I hope it will prevent rusting since the water shouldn't be able to touch it. 

I don't see why there is a wire anyway, as the plastic "rib" should have been enough support.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

It's cheeply assembled. Mine wouldn't stay in the suction cup andthe wire started to rust. I just pulled the leaf off and now it floats on top of the water. I think jasmine likes it even better now that it floats but still, it'll fall apart.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I use the plant pothos (devil's ivy) in my tanks. It's a real leaf hammock! My boys love the leaves, it's their favorite napping place!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Capricorn said:


> I've heard people use it that have issues with a part of it that can rust over time.. though a lot of people seem to like it as well. I actually found an easy tutorial over on deviantART that tells you how to make one of your own.


WOW! I love that tutorial.. That would be fun to make, could be easy to customize too..cool beans


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OR - just get live floating plants. My bettas use them the same way and the plants are much better for the tank, IMO/E.


----------



## acloudconnected (Oct 28, 2010)

I got two for my guys. They LOVE them, but the one also won't stay attached to the suction cup and keeps floating around the tank. Going to try aquarium siliconing it in... would probably solve the rust worry too.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input! I ended up getting him the leaf hammock and sealing it aquarium silicone as suggested above. I just put it in yesterday and Loki seems to like it. I don't know if he used it over night but he sits on it and makes googly eyes at me occasionally.


----------



## acloudconnected (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice ansalong, you beat me to it. I am still popping the leaf back in a few times a day. Haven't got the silicon yet. haha Glad to hear it works though!


----------



## julesAI (Nov 13, 2010)

I got a Zoo Med Betta Leaf Hammock and my Betta loves it. In less then a month's time, however, I noticed the wire rusting. I wonder if I was overzealous in positioning/bending the original leaf. Anyhoo... I complained Zoo Med about it. They said that should not happen and sent me a new one (no cost to me). 

Not sure I'd recommend buying one. But if you have a problem with an existing one, don't hesitate to contact Zoo Med via their website. They were amazingly responsive.

If my new one goes south, I'll probably follow those wonderful DIY instructions to make him a new hammock. Honestly, he uses it a lot!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I've never tried one yet, but I did buy the exercise mirror from them, the mirror works great..my fish love it. But as for the leaf hammock I dunno...


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

@acloudconnected, thanks for the idea! So far it's holding and Loki likes it.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I got one of those a while back and my fish ignored it completely.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

The first one rusted really badly, and Zoomed sent me a new one (thanks for the tip julesAI). This time I glued it into its suction cup with aquarium silicone again, and also smeared some along the wire on the bottom and let it dry completely. No complaints since, and I've had it for a couple months. My new fish sleeps on it every night.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I have one and have been using it for months. My old betta loved it and used it all the time. The one using it now doesn't seem to care about it. He pretty much ignores it. I will be getting a new betta within the month so hopefully he will use it. 

I know a lot of members' bettas here love these. I wish my current betta used it but he ignores it. It's really cute when they sleep on it!

I haven't had any issues with mine rusting, luckily.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I've got one that Brooke really likes. I positioned it on top of a tall artificial bamboo plant. She's got her choice of several leaves to rest on. Didn't realize the 'debris' under the leaf is actually a wire. I clean it every couple of days. I like the idea of floating the leaf - might try that...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I know you already have the hammock, but I'll just say my idea anyways.

I'm going to either buy one of those shelves for in fish tanks or build one out of slate. I'll raise it or build it so it is only 2-4 inches below the surface and grow a carper plant on it. Then I'll put it in the center of the tank and presto. A good spot for the fish to lay on, and a nice cover area like an umbrella that fish would enjoy circling around. I think it would be better than a hammock since it serves multiple purposes.... but you'd need a large tank...


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually just got a hammock today and the leaf kept popping out! My fishy was trying to check it out and it kept falling so I'm going to take you guys' ideas and look into the aquarium silicone.


----------

